# Convenio Especial



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

The Convenio Especial is now available in Andalucia, great for all the early retirees ! 


Google Translate


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I think this may have been in place for a while now since that is how we qualified (outside of autonomo which we no longer have to pay). for us it depended on us being resident prior to April 2012 - so based on that it may be something different...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> I think this may have been in place for a while now since that is how we qualified (outside of autonomo which we no longer have to pay). for us it depended on us being resident prior to April 2012 - so based on that it may be something different...


you qualified because you were resident prior to April 2012 - as you say

the convenio especial is a 'buy in' scheme for those who _weren't _resident prior to April 2012

it has been available in other regions since late last year & is supposed be rolled out nationwide eventually


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

I was aware that the ' buy in ' scheme ( Convenio Especial ) has been available in other areas, but now is available in Andalucia.
My husband has been looking for an update for a while and this appears to have appeared yesterday.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

portygirl said:


> I was aware that the ' buy in ' scheme ( Convenio Especial ) has been available in other areas, but now is available in Andalucia.
> My husband has been looking for an update for a while and this appears to have appeared yesterday.


very good news for those in Andalucía - I was just clarifying because the other reply seemed a bit confused


----------



## niftyfifties (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello Portygirl,
I was very interested to read your thread because we are early retirees arriving in Andalucía later this year. We are renting long term. I think we have to purchase private healthcare for the first year before being allowed to join the scheme?
Do you know where I could find more information?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

niftyfifties said:


> Hello Portygirl,
> I was very interested to read your thread because we are early retirees arriving in Andalucía later this year. We are renting long term. I think we have to purchase private healthcare for the first year before being allowed to join the scheme?
> 
> 
> Do you know where I could find more information?


:welcome:
yes you do have to have private insurance for the first year

the link portygirl gave is for Andalucía & tells about the convenio especial there

basic info in English can be found here https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain


----------



## niftyfifties (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome and info!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

portygirl said:


> The Convenio Especial is now available in Andalucia, great for all the early retirees !
> 
> 
> Google Translate



portygirl - the link doesn't work now - do you have the original in Spanish?

& how's the application going?


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> portygirl - the link doesn't work now - do you have the original in Spanish?
> 
> & how's the application going?


I'll try and repost the original. We are not intending to move until at least 2015 but doing the necessary research.

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/servicioandaluzdesalud/principal/404.asp


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Sorry the original is not opening at the moment either. I'm away at the moment in Hampshire so don't have the time to do the search again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

portygirl said:


> Sorry the original is not opening at the moment either. I'm away at the moment in Hampshire so don't have the time to do the search again.


thanks anyway

was it on the Andalza Salud site?


I'll have a dig


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> thanks anyway
> 
> was it on the Andalza Salud site?
> 
> ...


I've been through the Noticias on the Servicio Andaluz de Salud website for the last 3 months, and also done a word search for 'convenio especial' and there's nothing new there apart from the one adopted previously which relates to people who were already resident in Spain in September 2012. I haven't seen anything in the local press either about it.

I didn't get to see what the link in the OP's original post said, unfortunately, as I was away at the time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I've been through the Noticias on the Servicio Andaluz de Salud website for the last 3 months, and also done a word search for 'convenio especial' and there's nothing new there apart from the one adopted previously which relates to people who were already resident in Spain in September 2012. I haven't seen anything in the local press either about it.
> 
> I didn't get to see what the link in the OP's original post said, unfortunately, as I was away at the time.


lol I've done the same!!

it's driving me mad too - cos I did read the translation & it did say that!!

note to self : ask for link to original next time someone posts a googletranslated link!!


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

It was on the Junta website, as both a press release and the application form, but both were removed a day or so later.. Neither have reappeared yet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> It was on the Junta website, but it was removed the following day. It has not reappeared yet.


phew!!


thanks - I thought I was going bonkers :twitch: :der: but I knew I'd read it


sort of good news - if they've prepared the news release then they are hopefully planning to introduce it soon :fingerscrossed:


I wonder if they were suddenly inundated with applications .............


----------

